
Controlling an Inverted Pendulum with a Microchip Microcontroller  - ionela
http://dev.emcelettronica.com/controlling-inverted-pendulum-with-microchip-microcontroller#
======
MaysonL
The startup sequence is really interesting...

------
ionela
Controlling an inverted pendulum using a Microchip microcontroller was
possible at a University in Switzerland. The FLEX Base Board (hosting a
Microchip dsPIC - see the Datasheet) and the FLEX Multibus Board with a CAN
module were used for swinging-up and maintaining the inverted equilibrium. The
Source code was entirely generated using Scilab/Scicos , an automatic code
generator for control systems.

